# Küken Kims beste Momente im Dschungelcamp!



## Stefan102 (29 Jan. 2012)

​
Fiiiiinaaaaaaaaaaaaleeee! Kim Debkowski (19) dürfte überglücklich sein, dass sie ihre Zeit im Dschungelcamp so bravourös gemeistert und sicherlich so manchen Zweifler davon überzeugt hat, dass das Küken echt Biss hat - und das nicht nur bei Kakerlaken-Burger und Hirschpenis!

In der letzten Entscheidungsshow musste nun auch Kim sich dem Willen der Zuschauer beugen und das Camp verlassen. Somit ließ sie die neue Dschungelkönigin Brigitte Nielsen (48) für die letzten Minuten im Regenwald allein zurück, bevor das große Wiedersehen mit den Kandidaten der sechsten Dschungelstaffel anstand. Auch für uns der Zeitpunkt auf ihre besten Momente zurückzublicken und davon hatte Kim jede Menge!

Neben ihrem resistenten Magen, ihrem schier grenzenlosen Mut gegenüber fiesen Krabblern und der unerwarteterweise fehlenden Eitelkeit des Camp-Kükens, hat Kim auch gezeigt, dass in ihr ein liebenswertes Mädchen steckt, das keinerlei Zickereien oder Selbstdarstellung braucht, um beim Publikum zu punkten.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## sunny1507 (31 Jan. 2012)

also für mich war sie die taffeste dort im dschungel. und hat sich als einzige in meinen augen so gezeigt wie sie ist und nicht wie sie im vornherein von den medien dargestellt wurde,


----------

